# Weevil in first cutting alfalfa



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm sitting up here in central Pennsylvania wondering if anybody to the south of us has been seeing or sprayed Weevil in the first cutting of alfalfa.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I sprayed for weevils the third week of Febuary.


----------



## reede (May 17, 2010)

I sprayed 3 weeks ago.


----------



## qcfarms (Dec 14, 2014)

I've sprayed twice already (Feb & Mar) and plan to take the 1st cut in a week or so depending on how the rains go.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Warm winter and dry is what makes them strong. Sounds like we better keep an eye out for them


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

@endrow, I'm not sure how much further south of you I am in Orrstown PA, but I'm starting to see some light weevil activity. Not enough to warrant spray, but it may push up my first cut date if we get many warm days.


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

It's my opinion that weevils in alfalfa are like "death and taxes" here. Has anyone on HT ever not seen weevils in their alfalfa?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

vhaby said:


> It's my opinion that weevils in alfalfa are like "death and taxes" here. Has anyone on HT ever not seen weevils in their alfalfa?


The very first year that alfalfa was ever planted on this ground, I had weevils.

Regards, Mike


----------



## woodland (May 23, 2016)

vhaby said:


> It's my opinion that weevils in alfalfa are like "death and taxes" here. Has anyone on HT ever not seen weevils in their alfalfa?


Don't know what they look like even. Probably they're here just don't do enough damage to notice. Only problem we get is grasshoppers on dry years with tired old stands of forage. One of the perks to being frozen half the year is way less pests to deal with. My forage is just coming to life now. White (snow) last week, brown grass this week, and hopefully some green grass next week.....


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

paoutdoorsman said:


> @endrow, I'm not sure how much further south of you I am in Orrstown PA, but I'm starting to see some light weevil activity. Not enough to warrant spray, but it may push up my first cut date if we get many warm days.


 I am not quite as far south as you and we are beginning to see Weevil Activity 2. I saw just east of us here they're starting to spray ,the Alfalfa for weevil. I am starting to wonder when people in this area are thinking they might be able to cut alfalfa


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

I'm hoping to get mine cut this week. It's going to a neighbor for haylage. Hoping to find a weather window and that he can get the chopper lined up.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Not that often here do we have to spray for weevil.


----------

